# mazda parts



## DLuccia (Feb 10, 2003)

i have a 99 mazda b3000 4x4 i love it problem is i want to add a lift to it but no one makes a lift kit for it anyone know of a way to add a 2 inch lift to it or someone that makes one 

thanks 
dan


----------

